# Dynamische Symbolische Links



## kevkev (30. Mai 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Ordner mit verschiedenen *.wad Dateien drinnen.
Im Ordner sind auch noch viele andere Dateien, auf die ein Programm auch zugreift, die sich aber ändern.

Ist es möglich, auf symbolische Links Regexp irgendwie azuwenden?
Das wenn ein Programm in einem Ordner auf irgendwelche *.wad Dateien zugreift, diese anstatt in dem Ordner zu suchen, sondern in einem anderem?

ln -s /test/*.wad *.wad

Sowas ging bei mir nicht, aber ist soetwas irgendwie Möglich?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du mehrere Dateien linken willst muss die Zielangabe immer ein Verzeichnis sein.
Wenn Du also, wie in Deinem Beispiel alle .wad-Dateien (Doom-Levels?) in das aktuelle Verzeichnis linken willst dann kannst Du dies so machen:

```
ln -s /test/*.wad ./
```


----------



## kevkev (30. Mai 2006)

Auch !

Ja, nur ist das blöd, da Ich nun das jedesmal machen muss, sobald eine neue Wad Datei im Ordner ist.

Und das ist irgendwie blöd, weil da könnt Ich gleich händisch die Verlinkungen reinmachen!

Ne andere Möglichkeit gibts net?


----------

